# Spartanville Kennels?



## ShepLove (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello I saw the thread about Spartanville and I was also looking into buying a puppy from there, but now that I saw the previous thread about them I'm not sure ....I want a companion and a healthy dog and I love the look of the DDR shepherd, I also live near MI. I am just very weary now and unsure after reading that last threat. If someone could give me some advise or if they have a Spartanville puppy and can give me a little in site about their kennel and how they run everything from their view point I would greatly appreciate it. If this is not the right breeder I will have to start from square one and start the process all over again which is frustration. 

Thank you

PS...if you need to PM me plzs do I will take any advise I can get


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Email Connie and tell her what you are looking for and what your concerns are. 

And then go from there!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Which thread? (I haven't been on the forum as frequently lately....)


----------



## ShepLove (Mar 23, 2012)

Betty said:


> Email Connie and tell her what you are looking for and what your concerns are.
> 
> And then go from there!


I have emailed her a few times and she seem very nice, I am just worried if I am making the right choice or not with her and I just wanted to get the advise of others to see if they know or heard or had a Spartaville puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Betty, don't take random strangers thoughts. Meet the breeder(& her dogs) and decide for yourself.


----------



## ShepLove (Mar 23, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Which thread? (I haven't been on the forum as frequently lately....)


I believe it was from k9123 and the title of the thread is Spartanville or Sequoyah kennel


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think the point of that thread wasn't so much that Spartanville was bad (they're not) but that Spartanville and Sequoyah are extremely different and OP in that thread needed to do a lot more figuring on what kind of dog he wanted.


----------



## ShepLove (Mar 23, 2012)

Right I def agree with you..I just dont want to help support a breeder that breeds for the wrong reason. Also I wanted to see if any one on here had or knew of anyone that owed a puppy from her kennel that had visited her kennel and knew some in site on her...She maybe a great breeder I just wanted a third eye view point.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I know Connie though I haven't seen her in years. I am not familiar with her dogs anymore, but I do know she has a very nice kennel set up and her dogs are always well cared for. I would recommend visiting her and meeting her dogs in person.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone wants to come here, meet me or my dogs, they are welcome. If there is question about my breeding ethics, again, speak to me. Thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't know connie personally, but I think she has beautiful dogs and I've ALWAYS heard really good things about her and her dogs 

I agree with don't listen to a bunch of strangers, go meet the dogs, meet her and decide for yourself

Just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## Gildafk9 (Mar 26, 2012)

I know Connie very well. I have bred to Puck twice...and would do it again if he wasn't retired. She has wonderful dogs and her breedings are very well thought out. Being that you live near by...I would highly recommend just going out and meeting her and the dogs in person.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

spartshep said:


> If anyone wants to come here, meet me or my dogs, they are welcome. If there is question about my breeding ethics, again, speak to me. Thanks!


IMO, the OP should check out references for any kennel in question. Lets be logical. If you are dealing with an unethhical breeder, does anyone think that breeder will be truthful? Besides, all breeders have a certain amount of kennel blindness. It seems foolish not to try to get second and third opinions about something important whether it be medical advice, remodeling advice or advice about a kennel.

Hopefully, this kennel can supply names and phone numbers of recent puppy purchasers without getting defensive.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Huh? I didn't read any defensiveness in the post, but an invitation to go see for themselves. We always recommend that people meet the dogs and the breeder they are interested in if they can. Standard stuff.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I will make a few comments here than I am finished. I have invited anyone here that wants to come visit my facility to do so, all are welcome. There are people on this forum who have been here. Apart from that, I do know who I am, my stengths as well as weaknesses...we all have them. You will not find me posting names or numbers on this site, any public forum setting or media avenue for all the right reasons with confidentiality being foremost. If anyone has question, you. are more than welcome to contact me.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Marnie said:


> IMO, the OP should check out references for any kennel in question. Lets be logical. If you are dealing with an unethhical breeder, does anyone think that breeder will be truthful? Besides, all breeders have a certain amount of kennel blindness. It seems foolish not to try to get second and third opinions about something important whether it be medical advice, remodeling advice or advice about a kennel.
> 
> Hopefully, this kennel can supply names and phone numbers of recent puppy purchasers without getting defensive.



Defensive? 

Trust me, this kennel would have no problem providing names of happy puppy owners to people that they choose to give the information too. Post it on a board? I would hope not.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have seen dogs from Spartanville and they were very nice dogs-never been there-but think that if you are interested in any breeder the best route is to go visit meet the breeder and decide for yourself-rather than asking other people what they think...lol


----------



## Ramage (Oct 10, 2009)

I had a 3 year old bitch out of Spartanville lines and she was one of the best looking working line dogs I've seen. She was a real looker for sure. She'd been a bit messed up by former owners (they tried to take the drive out of her), but she did come around after some work. She was always a bit cautious about striking the tug, though. She never did come out of that, but super nice dog. I wish I'd bought her as a pup and I think she could have gone as far as I had wanted her to.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I remember browsing the kennel website. Dogs are titled, have health clearances and look very nice. 

What you need to do is contact the breeder, ask for references from past buyers, visit, meet the dogs, meet the breeder, chat, get to know one another. Don't listen to what random strangers are saying, you can't trust their word.


----------



## Zenki (May 21, 2014)

Greetings my name is Ernesto Ayala of Puerto Rico with my partner Osvaldo Morales WILL ALWAYS BUY DOG from spartanville shepherd. We have never had problems with these dogs. Dogs are very good quality with good nerves excellent health and good work skills. We guarantee 100% Spartanville dogs are the finest in the market.


----------



## Fuzon (Apr 24, 2014)

keep in mind you ask the wrong questions and you might stop receiving emails. 
Make sure you are extremely educated in every aspect of a pupp before even contacting.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Well this is an old thread. .... lol but hey, my 16 month old spartanville is absolutely AMAZING, and everyone at my schutzhund club is really impressed with him as well. Connie is so nice and easy to work with, to this day.

I would recommend them to anyone, and will very likely get my next pup from ... Once this monster matures a little  haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

